# Dis is NOt Funney!



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pwease tell my mom dat she needs to check dat she has da shampoo before she puts me in da tub because its not so much fun in da tub all wet just waiding for her to find some shampoo dat she can use on me!





Auntie Cwystal - I fink when my baff is done, Mom is gonna buy some new shampoo from you but pwease don't send it - cause I don't wanna take any more of dese baffs!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Hunter baby, there is no way you are going to get out of a bath! You are the cutest little one all wet and probably a little chilled........hope Mommy finds the shampoo soon!!! Snuggle with her tonight and get all warm and you will soon go off to dreamland~~~:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

ROFLMAO! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

They are SO cute when they're all wet, with their hair glued down to their skin! Sorry, Hunter baby... I think you look adorable all wet! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy, close your eyes! You're panting over Hunter!  Cute pics


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw Hunter I'm feewin' yaw pain. :rockonis is Tywer and da momma here had daddy gwab me and stick me in da kitchen sink tonite too. :w00t: What is dis? National wash yaw doidy Mawltese night? Unfortawtunately my mommy had all duh shampoo and conditionaw at da sink awlweady. Dees mommy's aw such pains in da patoots about keeping us cwean! We need to go on stwike.:aktion033: Keep yaw nose cwean, Huntaw, or dey'll wash it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awe! Hunter looks so cute all wet!
Love bath pics!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Cant help but LOVE a wet maltese! They are to cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My ,my,my ,Hunter ,what big eyes you have....
what a doll baby,even all wet,they're soooo cute.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Erin, that is one of the cutest pics I've ever seen!! :wub:

I love that face, and have seen it a few times myself ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Thanks for the ear-to-ear grin :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hunter sweetie i'm sorry, but you look super adorable all wet. :wub:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

aww twinkle gives me that look too..when i put her in the bath tub, she looks at me like I just did the most horrible thing to her =( pouty maltese puppies!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor Hunter, you look very sorry for yourself like I am. Mummy just did the exact same thing to me. I have had enough. She used some new shampoo and I smell nice. I feel really great after my bath, everybody tells me I am pretty and gives me treats. I hope your Mummy gave you Loads of treats.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal woof; "Awwwwwwh darling Hunter, mommies can be silly sometimes  but no worries, u still look pawsomely adorable” ^_^


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It may not be funny but it sure is CUTE!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hunter you're a star. how DARE could mommy let you wait in that state. poooor baby. I hope mom gave you some good treats for doing that to you!!!

you loooook soo sweet, that costs another treat :rockon:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh I would frame that picture!!! Just adorable.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

The first photo of little Hunter boy is priceless, Erin! How tiny he looks with the wet body, really adorable! 

Hope your bathing session didn't last too long, poor boy!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

The first photo of little Hunter boy is priceless, Erin! How tiny he looks with the wet body, really adorable! 

Hope your bathing session didn't last too long, poor boy!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute even wet.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

adorable ! u r one cute wet boy !


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

So precious! He's adorable!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So cute...I love bath pictures!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

that boy is too cute! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness Hunter, how can you allow mommy to take a pic of you naked . . . SeRi is too young for this kinda stuff :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: we truly need to keep this PG rated for our babies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

but I think my girls are drooling at your 6-pack :thumbsup:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

smmmoooooch! I just had to plant a kiss on Hunter's sweet little nose!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

THAT pic should be a banner submission AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAAAA!!!! Cutie lil wet babycakes!!!! Just wanna smooch that nose!!!! :wub:



Hunter's Mom said:


> Pwease tell my mom dat she needs to check dat she has da shampoo before she puts me in da tub because its not so much fun in da tub all wet just waiding for her to find some shampoo dat she can use on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's just too, too embarrassing when our Mom's decide to take pictures of us all wet in the tub.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Each time I see one all wet it makes me laugh. They look like little rats. And YES, Hunter, you are right, IT'S NOT FUNNY !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

ohhhh no Hunter, I so sowwy. I sended the shampoo mafia to your house to twy to pwotect you fwom gettin' a baff. I didn't know you mommy would make you get wet first. 
My mommy gwabs a big blue bag and takes it to da sink. I know I in twoble den. I cant weach dat bag, or it would be gone!

Why mommies do dat to us???


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that's ADORABLE !


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh he looks so cute.:wub: I'd be mad to if I got all wet and there was no shampoo. Rylee would so get out of the tub. As it is I am now washing her in my kitchen sink and she always tries to make a break for it in the other sink.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hunter, You are to cute, don't be mad at your Mommy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tiger's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness Hunter, how can you allow mommy to take a pic of you naked . . . SeRi is too young for this kinda stuff :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: we truly need to keep this PG rated for our babies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> but I think my girls are drooling at your 6-pack :thumbsup:


This is PG silly - you can't see anything below the ribcage :HistericalSmiley:. Now, if my bathtub walls were any lower, then we might be in the "R" category.:w00t:



3Maltmom said:


> OMG!!! Erin, that is one of the cutest pics I've ever seen!! :wub:
> 
> I love that face, and have seen it a few times myself ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Thanks for the ear-to-ear grin :biggrin:


Awww....Deb! Hunter says he is so happy that he made you smile from ear to ear - he loves making people happy (though he hopes you weren't laughing at his lack of muscle development :HistericalSmiley::blush:



Alexa said:


> The first photo of little Hunter boy is priceless, Erin! How tiny he looks with the wet body, really adorable!
> 
> Hope your bathing session didn't last too long, poor boy!


Our bath session actually did last a while because we had to work out some sap from his hair but he got a great treat after. He does look so tiny when he's wet. Its hard to think that he weighs 10.5 pounds - he looks like a peanut. 



maltlovereileen said:


> THAT pic should be a banner submission AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAAAA!!!! Cutie lil wet babycakes!!!! Just wanna smooch that nose!!!! :wub:


oh no!!!! Hunter would run away from home if I did that too him. He said I can only submit appropriate pictures of him or ELSE. I didn't ask what the "or ELSE" was but I'm pretty sure I won't like it.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha, that is funny! I've done that also! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Hunter littlman you look so:smootch::smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness sweet Hunter! I've not been able to be on SM much and I'm just now trying to catch up on the picture section! You poor little man. I'm thinking that maybe I do need to send some shampoo so you aren't getting wet for nothing. Just pretend you're in the swimming pool sweetheart and it will be over soon. 

btw...Zoe thinks you look hot when you're showing off your manly physique with the wet chest pose. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh adorable little Hunter, your eyes say it all :wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL! Our fluffs looks so sad when getting a bath.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

lmbo  that was just too cute


----------

